# Free Shipping on Lloyd Premium Floor Mats at PartsForYourCar.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Free ground shipping on Lloyd Custom Floor Mats at PFYC!*

For a limited time, get free shipping in the lower 48 states using promo code *SHIPSFREE*. Offer is valid until March 20, 2012.

Choose from any of our four styles of mat and a multitude of logos, colors, and bindings. Two piece sets, four piece sets, and even trunk mats for almost all makes and models are available.

*Ultimat:* The Ultimat material was originally designed for automotive use with comfort, performance and durability in mind. Over 30 years later the Ultimat brand is still the best selling, custom fit logo mat in the automotive aftermarket. Featuring premium two-ply Nylon yarn that is more dense and wear-resistant than OEM carpeting, Ultimats provide great style, function and longevity. 

*Velourtex:* An outstanding value and popular-priced original equipment replacement mat, with a heavier more dense face than factory mats. Velourtex mats have a silky smooth texture, made of premium Nylon yarn and they feature the same multi-layer backing as the higher priced mat products from Lloyd. Velourtex Mats are available with hundreds of trademarked logos. 

*TruBerber:* Enjoy the rich style of Berber carpeting with its complimentary colored “flecked” yarns and large, nubby, loop texture. This specially blended yarn provides the crush and stain resistance of Nylon with the strength and fade-resistance of Polypropylene. The commingled multi-tonal yarns also help hide surface soiling. TruBerber is the heaviest berber style automotive mat available. TruBerber mats provide a unique, practical enhancement for your car. 

*LUXE:* This premium grade carpet is the thickest, heaviest, deepest pile we can manufacture, with yarn specially Scotchgard treated for stain and soil resistance. LUXE mats are hand-beveled around emblems and the perimeter, creating beautifully finished edges. They are warranted for as long as the original mat buyer keeps the vehicle. 

Click below to shop for your set and don't forget the promo code above.

----------------

*Lloyd Premium Floor Mats in Ultimat, Velourtex, TruBerber, or LUXE at PFYC-PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had these in two cars (the Ultimats) including the exact mat in the picture in my '05 GTO. Very nice mat indeed.


----------

